# Psyche-blocks: How to become a better person



## AngrySpirit (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello. The title can be a bit misleading, but the global idea is simple: I just wanted to use the psyche-blocks concept to give some general life advices. We all struggle in this fight against ourselves, and I hope my thoughts about it could be at least a bit useful.
Maybe it is not strongly related to Socionics though. Here I won’t talk about any type or information element, or whatever. Just the Model A I guess.

*Ego block*
Our ego is a bit tricky. It is a the same time what define us as human being, the way we perceive the world, the way we react and make our decisions. The ego is the core of our personality, the seed of the tree we are, our origin. It is also probably what makes us different from animals or plants. People often seem unaware of it. It is very hard to notice it: that requires a lot of introspection. The world is like a white light, and we only perceive it through one single color. We often think that the world is just as we see it: but it is more difficult to notice that we are missing several colors. This subjectivity and inability to understand deeply and entirely all the perspectives and angles, defines us as incomplete.
And that’s why humanity is here: we are all working together, in a harmonious collaboration. That’s also why we must understand that our ego is important, needed and useful. We, as a person, have things to bring to the world. We are energy and make the world run and roll.
Now you can see how the ego is important, and I talked a lot about how it can positively appear.
But the ego has also a wrong side. The world is a weighing scale, and we can’t take without giving. The price of this positive side, is that the ego can also be our worst enemy.

*Super-Ego block*
The super-ego represent what our ego is unable to do. Pain, suffering, frustration, anger. We can feel this lack, and void in our ego. Those tasks we are unable to deal with. Those requirements that we cannot fulfil. Most of the time we can see people around us dealing with that easily, and our heart starts being attacked negatively.
Usually people reacts in two different ways: They either fight against their super-ego, starting denying it and seeing it as a bad monster attacking them; or try to overcompensate it, and make huge but useless efforts to satisfy it. The truth is: we can’t deal with it. The fish isn’t supposed to live on the ground, without any water. The best thing to do, is to avoid dealing with this aspect of reality. And if we are forced to do it, then we should stay relaxed and accept our weakness. Being angry or sad won’t change anything, even if our ego will most likely suffer from this.
If we have only 1 liter of water, we will use it to water our ego, and let it grow. We cannot use it for our super-ego. It is a choice we’ve made, and cannot cancel it. But we did nothing wrong: we could choose any option, we would still suffer from negative consequences.
The first step is to accept that, and understand that perfection doesn’t exist. We will, and can never be complete alone.

*Super-Id block*
We can be independent and survive perfectly alone, but we will never be able to experience the world in all its colors. That’s how we arrive to the Super-Id. This time I’ll be less metaphoric and say it directly. Here again there are two bad reactions toward it.
The most frequent one, is to deny it. We are all most likely unaware of it. This is our other face, the only one part that could makes us feel complete. But it is like jumping from a cliff (dammit I can’t stop the metaphors, sorry…). It is really frightening and exciting. But we are scared, and feel unable to do it. Which is not entirely wrong. Sometimes we can feel this warmth, deep inside of our hearts. This feels so right and perfect… But this also look out of range. That’s why most people chose to ignore it, or to close their eyes to this new perspective. They don’t feel adequate and able to follow this way.
The second case is: people who are able to see it, but it becomes an obsession for them. Because they envy it too much, and think it is the only way to reach happiness. Which is again not totally wrong. But people must understand that: in order to reach the Super-Id, they should already have some grasp of their ego. If they deal correctly with their ego, they will be able to connect to the Super-Id. In the end, it’s just a matter of self-control and balance. We must do what seems natural to us, and do it well. Because the ego and Super-id are linked. It’s just a goal we must accomplish, a travel we must do. If we stay stuck on the negative sides of our ego we will never do it. 

*Id block*
The Id is similar to the Super-ego block, in the sense that our ego will somewhat reject it, or see it as useless or ridiculous. But listen: in order to build a proper personality, we must also accept the Id. Even if those things seem lame, inappropriate, and useless. These are a part of the world, and of the reality. Useless to us, but useful to the world. Don’t let your ego absorbs you, be in touch with all the aspects of reality. We should respect what is different, because in a sense the world is complete thanks to people different from us. The Id can also help us personally anyway: because it can somewhat balance our ego. In dirty situations, the Id will be here to show us that we are reacting subjectively, and forget another part of ourselves. If we are being too subjective, it will reminds us that we should be more objective and vice-versa. We won’t act on it, but we still need to be in touch with it, in order to be conscious of reality.

*Conclusion*
In the end, all aspects of reality are important, and we shouldn’t forget that. We must be proud of what we are, no matter what type we are. We should forgive ourselves for being unable to fulfil some requirements. We should walk on the right way, the way of progress and happiness. And also accept what is different from us, and don’t forget that our vision is subjective and incomplete. No need to worry about it though: We must do our job, and what we like and want. Because this is what we are supposed to do, and you don’t even anyone to tell you that.
I hope you will like it, and I hope you will enjoy reading it. If you didn’t, then I hope you will at least be entertained for some minutes. Don’t hesitate to insult me if it sucked, I like it.
Follow your dreams, and be yourself.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

AngrySpirit said:


> (dammit I can’t stop the metaphors, sorry…).


You only need to stop with metaphors when they're _bad_​. They're not, so just :rockon:.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

You have parts of super-ego and super-id backwards. Super-ego is denied, not super-id.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this, very nice and helpful post :fall:



> (dammit I can’t stop the metaphors, sorry…)


Please no




> Don’t hesitate to insult me if it sucked, I like it.


Wait what?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Personally, I have never felt a "void" or "lack" in my personality. My PoLR and role functions do not cause me serious distress, and I don't avoid them like the plague. I don't ignore the useful insights I get via Si and Fe, and I've always been aware of and comfortable with my Te and Ni. 

I'm yet to recognize this pain and absolute inability to use "weak" and "unvalued" functions that everyone talks about. Yes, I have had really infuriating arguments with Ti doms, I have despised needing to brainstorm, etc, etc... but they don't necessarily detract from my personality and cognitive structures. 

I simply have a preference for Se and Fi over the rest. That's about as much importance I give it.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Night Huntress said:


> Personally, I have never felt a "void" or "lack" in my personality. My PoLR and role functions do not cause me serious distress, and I don't avoid them like the plague. I don't ignore the useful insights I get via Si and Fe, and I've always been aware of and comfortable with my Te and Ni.
> 
> I'm yet to recognize this pain and absolute inability to use "weak" and "unvalued" functions that everyone talks about. Yes, I have had really infuriating arguments with Ti doms, I have despised needing to brainstorm, etc, etc... but they don't necessarily detract from my personality and cognitive structures.
> 
> I simply have a preference for Se and Fi over the rest. That's about as much importance I give it.


Only really comes into effect during continued prolonged exposure, otherwise it's just brushed off. Even so, it will just be stressful, not breaking. Dual-seeking is also "point of absolute weakness." Because it is valued, unlike PoLR, it can be a source of personal "rejection."


----------

